# Mc Donalds Chickenburger 1,30 € - 30% Anstieg bekommen nichtmal Lokführer! ;)



## m@gG0t (7. November 2007)

Zu meinem erstaunen musste ich am Samstag nach Monatelanger McDonalds Abstinenz feststellen, dass mein geliebter Chickenburger nun 1,30 € kostet. Da fragt mich sich doch sicherlich SAMMA HACKT ES??? Wie ich finde eine bodenlose Frechheit ein Produkt um 30% im Preis anzuziehen… das schafft ja nichtmal die GDL!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayecarumba80 (7. November 2007)

Was zur Hölle hat das im allgemeinen WoW-Forum zu suchen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Darkwarlock (7. November 2007)

m@gG0t schrieb:


> Zu meinem erstaunen musste ich am Samstag nach Monatelanger McDonalds Abstinenz feststellen, dass mein geliebter Chickenburger nun 1,30 &#8364; kostet. Da fragt mich sich doch sicherlich SAMMA HACKT ES??? Wie ich finde eine bodenlose Frechheit ein Produkt um 30% im Preis anzuziehen&#8230; das schafft ja nichtmal die GDL!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wayne?? Deswegen ein Therad aufmachen >_>


----------



## waagh_lordaeron (7. November 2007)

und das hat mit WoW folgendes zu tun. . .?


----------



## Vincent (7. November 2007)

jo frechheit meine tolle standart Bestellung von 2 Chees 2 Chicken und ne kleine Cola fürn 5er ist jetzt futsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rudi TD (7. November 2007)

Naja man könnte vermuten das manche WoW-Spieler bei Mc Donalds essen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne, gehört hier echt nicht hin.


----------



## m@gG0t (7. November 2007)

als computerkind muss man sich doch iwie ernähren? Oo


----------



## Airness (7. November 2007)

Ayecarumba80 schrieb:


> Was zur Hölle hat das im allgemeinen WoW-Forum zu suchen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Um vielleicht die vielen Wow Thread im GottunddieWelt auszugleichen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (7. November 2007)

Haha! ziemlich geil! xD

./made my day! ^^

weiter so! ^^


----------



## Szyslak (7. November 2007)

waagh_lordaeron schrieb:


> und das hat mit WoW folgendes zu tun. . .


. . . das ich beim WoW zocken gerne von Mäcces esse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Darkwarlock (7. November 2007)

Dafür haben sie WoW auf 14,95€ gemacht und BC auf 19,99€ ^_^


----------



## K0l0ss (7. November 2007)

m@gG0t schrieb:


> Zu meinem erstaunen musste ich am Samstag nach Monatelanger McDonalds Abstinenz feststellen, dass mein geliebter Chickenburger nun 1,30 € kostet. Da fragt mich sich doch sicherlich SAMMA HACKT ES??? Wie ich finde eine bodenlose Frechheit ein Produkt um 30% im Preis anzuziehen… das schafft ja nichtmal die GDL!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Frage...wieso kaufst du bei McDonals dein zu essen? Also wenn ich mein Altpapier oder den Kram von Mäcces esse...macht nur einen kleinen Unterschied...wenn ich das Altpapier weg habe bin ich satt....

Geh mal lieber zu Subway. Da bekommst du was für dein Geld.


----------



## Ultimegolem (7. November 2007)

Also das hat ganz viel damit zu tun denn leute die Wow spielen auch mal gerne Fastfood essen =) so wie ich ^^ bo wobei ich sagen muss Hamburger Plain FTW !!! der Kosted immernoch 1€ xD 
Naja ich dneke mal das Mc D alle 1€ Preise wieder raufsetzen damit die in 2 Wochen sagen können ALLE PREISE gesenkt ... wie immer Halt ^^


----------



## b1ubb (7. November 2007)

ja das hat auch viel mit wow zu tun !!!

omg !!!


----------



## The Darkwarlock (7. November 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Frage...wieso kaufst du bei McDonals dein zu essen? Also wenn ich mein Altpapier oder den Kram von Mäcces esse...macht nur einen kleinen Unterschied...wenn ich das Altpapier weg habe bin ich satt....
> 
> Geh mal lieber zu Subway. Da bekommst du was für dein Geld.


Subway ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ultimegolem (7. November 2007)

innerhalb von 1min 10 Beiträge net schlecht xD


----------



## The Darkwarlock (7. November 2007)

Find ich auch^^

Zu McDonalds. Ich hasse McD. Subway und Burgerking sind das beste ._.'


----------



## K0l0ss (7. November 2007)

The schrieb:


> Subway ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jap...

Wobei...ich habe Altpapier noch nie mit Ketchup probiert...vielleicht schmeckts dann auch besser als bei Mäcces...


----------



## chiccolo (7. November 2007)

Schade das McDonalds nicht liefert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Anders würd ich mich aber gar nicht mehr bewegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Darkwarlock (7. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, kann mal einer closen?^^


----------



## Thyphon (7. November 2007)

nee 21 in meiner minute^^
ach das is geil.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nice thread..


btw:
U auf therad close^^


----------



## Genomchen (7. November 2007)

Also ich ess am liebsten frisch geköpfte Tauben....hmmmmmm...leckerrrrr.

Tauben ftw


----------



## Thorgun (7. November 2007)

Echt jetzt ?!

Hm Freitag hab ich noch einen für nen € bekommen ...

Super, hab immer ein Cheese & Chicken bestellt -.-


----------



## vikale (7. November 2007)

Hi,
Also bei uns kost der nachwievor 
"n euro"

austria 4tw


----------



## Kal Jerico (7. November 2007)

OMFG- kein Wunder werdet ihr Deutschen immer Fetter...meine Fresse- lernt kochen und setzt euch damit auseinander, was ihr eurem Körper mit dem Zeug antut (Same to SubWay+Würger King) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (7. November 2007)

@vikale Jaaaa, bei euch heißt aber auch Aldi=Hofer, Langnese=Eskimo, etc.^^
Ich hatte vom Määccii ne Lebensmittelvergiftung und bin schließlich auf Tauben und Insekten ausgewichen. Sehr Proteinreich und man muss nicht aufstehen, wenn man die richtige Umgebung da Heim hat (ppfffffrrttt  muhahahaaa)


----------



## Meutatsiktum (7. November 2007)

Wie jetzt kostet der überall 1.30 oh mein gott wie können die nur!!!!
UNd um auf das andere zu antworten subway is keine altatnative (nur als musikrichtung) da das essen da voll teuer is und man immer voll unföfflich von den leuten vollgelabert wird.


----------



## Schlagetot (7. November 2007)

Leute ihr habt Sorgen lol


----------



## Grivok (7. November 2007)

subway to sally ist nur genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (7. November 2007)

vikale schrieb:


> Hi,
> Also bei uns kost der nachwievor
> "n euro"
> 
> austria 4tw




GENAU ÖSTERREICH 4TW !!! JUHU !

obwoh lich gar nicht zum mci geh und wenn dann bestell ich kein chickenburger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lucyana (7. November 2007)

ehm ... ok^^

Wenn in dem neuen Patch auch McDonnald läden mit Mount DriveIn in Azeroth aufgestellt werden hat das Thema hier was zu suchen.
Aber nicht so!

Achso. Die 30 Cent sind ja auch nicht die Welt oder? Wenn man sich WoW Montalich leisten kann, kann man auch 30 Cent mehr in McDonnalds investieren=)


----------



## Riane (7. November 2007)

subway find ich doof.. :/ mc donalds ist da scho besser. aber bei uns ist der schrott schweine teuer.. ^^


----------



## Meutatsiktum (7. November 2007)

ausser man hasst wie ich dieses miese kleiongeld was man jetzt in den taschen hat nachdemn man bei mc gegessen hat


----------



## killix3 (7. November 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> . . . das ich beim WoW zocken gerne von Mäcces esse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol finde den thread lustig^^


----------



## b1ubb (7. November 2007)

Lucyana schrieb:


> Achso. Die 30 Cent sind ja auch nicht die Welt oder? Wenn man sich WoW Montalich leisten kann, kann man auch 30 Cent mehr in McDonnalds investieren=)



kommt drauf an wie oft er sich nen chickenburger bestellt =) 

wenn er das mehrmals die woche oder am tag mcht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
puh das geht natürlich ins geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chiccolo (7. November 2007)

Ja kommt mal in die Schweiz da ist ein chickenburger 3 franken.
Mit dem kurs 1.6 franken=1 euro ist DAS ziemlich überzogen, also find ich das übertrieben ,das ihr über 30 cent meckert... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigKahoona (7. November 2007)

Aloha!

Ich habe den Thread gelesen, damit ist es amtlich: Ich habe zu viel Zeit!

In diesem Sinne ....

P.S.: Ob Fast Food oder selber Kochen ist völlig egal, macht Dich beides dick, wenn du zu lang vor dem Computer hockst und dich zu wenig bewegst!


----------



## Riane (7. November 2007)

chiccolo schrieb:


> Ja kommt mal in die Schweiz da ist ein chickenburger 3 franken.
> Mit dem kurs 1.6 euro=1 franken ist DAS ziemlich überzogen, also find ich das übertrieben ,das ihr über 30 cent meckert...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



./signed. und er ist nicht 1.6 sonder 1.66121!!! endlich jemand der mich versteht! ^^


----------



## chiccolo (7. November 2007)

> und er ist nicht 1.6 sonder 1.66121!!! endlich jemand der mich versteht! ^^



meine fresse hast du zuviel zeit ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (7. November 2007)

Thorgun schrieb:


> Echt jetzt ?!
> 
> Hm Freitag hab ich noch einen für nen € bekommen ...
> 
> Super, hab immer ein Cheese & Chicken bestellt -.-



dito... da konnt man immer so bequem mit nem 2 euro stück bezahlen, nu muß man wieder nach kleingeld rumsuchen -.-


----------



## Dekiela (7. November 2007)

was viel schlimmer ist: Der Cheeseburger ist kleiner geworden!!!! SCHLUCHZ! Naja wenigstens kein grund mehr zu Mc zu gehn ( der Cheeseburger hats mir echt angetan)!


----------



## b1ubb (7. November 2007)

wie wäre es mit ab ins Gott und die Welt Forum ???


----------



## Riane (7. November 2007)

chiccolo schrieb:


> meine fresse hast du zuviel zeit ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja.. -.- im büro ist es sowas von langweilig! ^^


----------



## Genomchen (7. November 2007)

Na und, dann geht ihr halt zum BurgerKing, da gibts immernoch die 99ers^^ is sogar 1 cent billiger hehe

Aber ich sags immerwieder, probiert mal frische Tauben und Wurmeingeweide aus, is wirklich seeeehr Nahrhaft.

@Rine
Hab auch nur noch ne halbe Stunde, dann kann ich das Büro endlich verlassen^^


----------



## Schamll (7. November 2007)

also ich finde sowas gehört nicht ins wow forum aber echt


----------



## AntoniusPius (7. November 2007)

Was ist denn der aktuelle Cheeseburgerpreis? Für nen Chickenburger ist 1.30 ja noch angemessen aber 1.30 für nen Cheeseburger wär n bissl lächerlich.


----------



## Chuckzz (7. November 2007)

Mc donalds geht halt, wa? aber subway ftw so lecker für den preis und man ist mega satt..burger king suckt das schmeckt nicht^^


----------



## NaturalDesaster (7. November 2007)

Mc Donald: Teuerer fraß, ungesund und nach 30 min hasse wieder hunger...
bei Subway mag zwar ned alles billig sein, aber für 4,99 bekommste ne anständige und im vergleich zu mc D. eine relativ gesunde mahlzeit. und man ist satt !

Burger king und Kentuck Fried chicken sind zwischendurch mal lecker und man iss auch satt. Nur gesund ist was anderes... und bei KFC gibbed getränke so viel man will... mc zieht in einigen filialen nun damit auch nach...

edit: alle 1 euro produkte sollen bei MC auf 1,30 angehoben werden ! die produktionskosten sollen sich nicht mehr rechnen sagt mein kumpel, der schichtführer bei mc iss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (7. November 2007)

Ohh hab ich ganz vergessen, frische HasenHirne schmecken auch ned schlecht.

Spass beiseite, wisst ihr warum Mägi ned satt macht, weil das Zeug aus 60% Sojaersatzstoffe besteht und der Rest is Fett.
--> Soja is schnell verdaut---> ihr kriegt wieder Hunger---> Mägi hofft das ihr wieder kommt^^


----------



## Aribef (7. November 2007)

was??? 1,30€ ??? wat soll ich mir denn jetzt holen wenn ich nur noch 1€ hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 burgerking gibts bei uns in der innenstadt nicht -.-


----------



## Ciliu (7. November 2007)

Na super, jetzt muss ich 1,30€ bezahlen...
geh ich eben zu burger king..


----------



## K0l0ss (7. November 2007)

OMG...was würdet ihr hier alle machen, wenn es keine Fastfood Imbisse gäbe?!


----------



## b1ubb (7. November 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> OMG...was würdet ihr hier alle machen, wenn es keine Fastfood Imbisse gäbe?!



selbst kochen oO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balea666 (7. November 2007)

BurgerKing ist eh besser !!


----------



## K0l0ss (7. November 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> selbst kochen oO
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne...wohl eher bei Mami wieder einziehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (7. November 2007)

hab das ganze mal fachgerecht verschoben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruß matze


----------



## m@gG0t (7. November 2007)

NAAAEIN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meutatsiktum (7. November 2007)

is ja nicht so das ich keinen kochkunst skill von 375 hätte aber das essen bei mc is halt schnell zu holen musste man nur schnell ma 1 &#8364; farmen und jetzt muss man erst 1,30 looten oO

dann hab ich ja umsonst son bisschen wow mässig geschrieben -,-


----------



## Gias (7. November 2007)

Regnor schrieb:


> hab das ganze mal fachgerecht verschoben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jetzt werden laute wowler sterben weil sie mit nem euro zu mcdoof gehen und nix bekommen 
kannst du damit leben?
damit dass du deine eigene Community aufm Gewissen hast?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (7. November 2007)

Seht euch alle einfach mal den Film "Supersize me" an. Dann werdet ihr nen großen Bogen um die Sekte Mägi machen.
Da gehts um nen Typen, der nen Selbstversuch macht und 30 Tage ausschließlich sich beim Mäggi ernährt, also egal was er ißt, es darf nur bei Mägi gekauft werden. Am Anfang werden ihm im Film Leberwerte, etc abgenommen und der Arzt meint auch er hätte sehr gute Werte. Am Ende des Films jedoch hat der Typ so miserable Leberwerte, etc daß ihm der Arzt rät sofort mit dem Selbstversuch aufzuhören, da es lebensbedrohliche Schäden mit sich zieht, wenn er weitermacht. Man sieht auch im Film wie miserabel es ihm von Tag zu Tag geht.

Aber ich will nix schlecht reden, MÄGI FTW *duck-und-wegrenn*


----------



## sko1970 (7. November 2007)

ich bin koch vom beruf und ess auch ganz gern mal was von McD
ob es schmeckt ist eine andere frage
ich bin froh wenn ich mal nich kochen muss zu hause


----------



## jon_x (7. November 2007)

man kann sich auch einfach ne tiefkühlpizza holen statt 2 chickenbürger oder 2 cheesebürger, 15 minuten im backofen und die pizza ist fertig, scgmeckt besser ,ist heiß und sättigt wesentlich besser.
außerdem gibt es ne größere vielfalt.
wenn man keine lust hat zum aldi/liddel etc zu latschen kauft man beim nächsten großeinkauf einfach auf vorrat hält sich jan länger.


----------



## AhLuuum (7. November 2007)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Seht euch alle einfach mal den Film "Supersize me" an. Dann werdet ihr nen großen Bogen um die Sekte Mägi machen.
> Da gehts um nen Typen, der nen Selbstversuch macht und 30 Tage ausschließlich sich beim Mäggi ernährt, also egal was er ißt, es darf nur bei Mägi gekauft werden. Am Anfang werden ihm im Film Leberwerte, etc abgenommen und der Arzt meint auch er hätte sehr gute Werte. Am Ende des Films jedoch hat der Typ so miserable Leberwerte, etc daß ihm der Arzt rät sofort mit dem Selbstversuch aufzuhören, da es lebensbedrohliche Schäden mit sich zieht, wenn er weitermacht. Man sieht auch im Film wie miserabel es ihm von Tag zu Tag geht.
> 
> Aber ich will nix schlecht reden, MÄGI FTW *duck-und-wegrenn*



Kein normaler Mensch isst 30 Tage lang bei Mecces, erstens geht das viel zu sehr ins Geld und spätestens nach dem dritten Tag hat man keine Lust mehr drauf.


Übrigens ist BK viel besser als Mecces. Erstens sind die Burger IMMER warm und zweitens kosten die einen Cent (bzw. der Chickenburger sogar 31 Cent) weniger.


----------



## Blechdosenritter (7. November 2007)

is das scheisse.. also ob sich das nicht rentieren würde. das ist eher angeoben worden weil es sich rentiert hat. na ja. aber soviel zu wir haben so ein großes angebot an 1€ zeug.. hmm also 
tiefkühlpizza 4tw
apropo.. super bleifrei kostet schon 1.40€
das ist schlimmer als wenn pappe um 30% teuerer wird.. und ja ich hab die chickenpappe eigentlic hauch ganz gern gegessen... na ja empfehle burger king doppelcheesburger. 2 stück und bist satter als mit 6 mäces teilen

bk ist nicht nur besser sondern auch gesünder. gab mal so testes zwischen den beiden und bk hat bei allem gewooen ausser dem chickenwhopper oder wie der bei bk heisst der wär zu fettig. aber die pommes waren die besten von allen.


----------



## Besieger (7. November 2007)

Frechheit und wie siehts mit de Cheeseburger aus?


----------



## Dekiela (7. November 2007)

cheeseburger 1€ ABER kleiner! so ne inhalations-portion! der döner meines vertrauens wird auf jeden fall jetzt häufiger besuch bekommen. für 4,90 nen jumbo dürüm, der von den ausmaßen an ein laib brot herranreicht, kommt günstiger und ist wohl auch gesünder!


----------



## Thront (7. November 2007)

KLEINER ? DER CHEESEBURGER ?? 


NEIN NEIN NEIN ! !!


----------



## Slit of Arthas (7. November 2007)

Ich gebe zu, nur den Anfangspost gelesen zu haben - nimmt mir in diesem Thread aber wohl eh keiner übel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Burger King kostet der 99 immernoch 99 Cent wie sichs gehört.
Und Chicken Nugget Burger > McDonalds Cheesburger.

Aber wie ist das dann mit den Handynummern der Kassiererinnen? Wurden die Preise da auch erhöht?

edit: Ja, der Döner ist bei uns auch 50 Cent teurer geworden - Verrat!


----------



## Thront (7. November 2007)

hab mal 20 cheeseburger von burger king gefressen... ich konnte erstmal 2 tage nicht richtig kacken weil der käse meinen darm verklebt hat . egal, ich würde es immer wieder tun.


----------



## m@gG0t (7. November 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> hab mal 20 cheeseburger von burger king gefressen... ich konnte erstmal 2 tage nicht richtig kacken weil der käse meinen darm verklebt hat . egal, ich würde es immer wieder tun.



lol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slit of Arthas (7. November 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> hab mal 20 cheeseburger von burger king gefressen... ich konnte erstmal 2 tage nicht richtig kacken weil der käse meinen darm verklebt hat . egal, ich würde es immer wieder tun.


Hat dann aber weniger mit dem Burger King an sich zu tun würde ich mal behaupten...
Zur Not: Ein Kilo Zwiebeln. Roh.
Und ein Sixpack. Dann läufts wieder - ganz sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (7. November 2007)

Slit schrieb:


> Hat dann aber weniger mit dem Burger King an sich zu tun würde ich mal behaupten...
> Zur Not: Ein Kilo Zwiebeln. Roh.
> Und ein Sixpack. Dann *läufts* wieder - ganz sicher
> 
> ...



Dann "läufts" wieder...bestimmt besser als erwartet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (7. November 2007)

danke für die tipps! kann also wieder beruhigt reinhaun..... danke bier, danke zwiebel !


----------



## Dargun (8. November 2007)

frecheit....aber ich ess da wenn eh nur cheeseburger oder bigmäc....das chickengedrissen.....danach muss ich meistens kotzen weils so übel schmeckt ^^

OT: aber hey...was regen wir uns auf...heute ist donenrstag...12uhr stehen die güterzüge still...was meint ihr wenn das ein paar tage so geht was wir dann schreien das alles teurer wird....!!!!


----------



## Swold (8. November 2007)

Dekiela schrieb:


> was viel schlimmer ist: Der Cheeseburger ist kleiner geworden!!!! SCHLUCHZ!



Blödsinn.

Finds lustig, dass etliche Leute hier über McDonalds und Anhang lästern, die Schlangen vor den Theken aber stets ellenlang sind. Kennt ihr den Vergleich mit der Bildzeitung?


----------



## goofy1991 (8. November 2007)

chiccolo schrieb:


> Schade das McDonalds nicht liefert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sie liefern...wenn man für 100€ bestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
kein witz stimmt echt


----------



## Huntermoon (21. August 2008)

UPDATE: wir sind schon bei 1,60 €!!!


----------



## Haxxler (21. August 2008)

1,60? Also gestern hat der hier noch 1,30 gekostet. Ich glaub die haben dich verarscht ^^


----------



## Huntermoon (21. August 2008)

nee, haben bei uns hier 1€ 60 gekostet, ich hab extra nochgefragt (ok, genaugennomen 1,59€^^)


----------



## Melih (21. August 2008)

omg ihr fastfood esser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bei mir gibt es nur was frisches auf den tisch xD


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (21. August 2008)

Seid froh über unsere Preise. In Frankreich ist zumindest bei Mäcces alles um 30 bis 60 Cent teurer...


----------



## Saytan (21. August 2008)

Archeologe auf Threadausgrabungen?


Hm,ich muss immer die Kak Hambruger essen.Hab keine lsut 1,30 rauszukramen ausserdem ist das zu teuer,cheesburger darf ich nicht essen also nur Hamburger -.-


----------



## Saytan (21. August 2008)

Mothafu*** doppelpost,yooo^^


----------



## Manoroth (21. August 2008)

ich weiss gar net was ihr hier alle so rumjammert.... bei uns in der schweiz ist alles viel teuerer zum beispiel n normaler dürüm so 9 fr (sind5.50 euro) von mac und burgerking gar net erst zu sprechen. hättn wir eure preise würdn alle mac besucher luftsprünge machn....


----------



## Lurock (21. August 2008)

Boah, McDonalds...
Wenn ich den MC in unserer Stadt betrete könnt ich das Kotzen kriegen!
Da sitzen zu 90% fette Mütter mit ihren 5 Kindern und machen den ganzen Nachmittag
anscheinend nichts anderes als mit anderen fetten Müttern über normale Menschen
zu lästern und ihre Kinder alle 3 Minuten Burger holen zuschicken!


----------



## Wray (21. August 2008)

geht mehr wayne????? bitte ne nachricht an mich wenn ja


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (21. August 2008)

Wayne ...

der Chickenburger in der Schweiz kostet 6.10 sFr ~= 3.75 €  

Noch Fragen ? Keine ? Gut !


----------



## Minastirit (21. August 2008)

m@gG0t schrieb:


> Zu meinem erstaunen musste ich am Samstag nach Monatelanger McDonalds Abstinenz feststellen, dass mein geliebter Chickenburger nun 1,30 &#8364; kostet. Da fragt mich sich doch sicherlich SAMMA HACKT ES??? Wie ich finde eine bodenlose Frechheit ein Produkt um 30% im Preis anzuziehen&#8230; das schafft ja nichtmal die GDL!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


zum glück isses in der schweiz sowiso schon immer so teuer im mac da freu ich mich irgendwie wenn es die deutschen auch mal teurer haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1 euro .. 2 -4 franken ? .. hmm toller wechselkurs @ mac ..


----------



## Carcharoth (21. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> zum glück isses in der schweiz sowiso schon immer so teuer im mac da freu ich mich irgendwie wenn es die deutschen auch mal teurer haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dafür ist unser Fleisch BSE-Frei 

*hust*


----------



## Minastirit (21. August 2008)

aber nid schildkröten frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Röschti (21. August 2008)

Ayecarumba80 schrieb:


> Was zur Hölle hat das im allgemeinen WoW-Forum zu suchen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab ich mich auch grad gefragt^^


----------



## Dagoriod (21. August 2008)

> Was hat das im Allgemeinen WoW-Forum zu suchen




Sry aber das Forum heisst Gott und die Welt und hier ist fast nur Schwachsinn gepostet.
Desweiteren ist buffed.de auch keine reine WoW Seite!

@ Topic: War heute beim McDo: er kostet nurnoch 1.29€, also nurnoch 29%^^ Jedenfalls in Stuttgart^^


----------



## Unexcelledx (22. August 2008)

.


----------



## Oh nein sie haben  kenny getötet (22. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Boah, McDonalds...
> Wenn ich den MC in unserer Stadt betrete könnt ich das Kotzen kriegen!
> Da sitzen zu 90% fette Mütter mit ihren 5 Kindern und machen den ganzen Nachmittag
> anscheinend nichts anderes als mit anderen fetten Müttern über normale Menschen
> zu lästern und ihre Kinder alle 3 Minuten Burger holen zuschicken!



Das trifft die Zielgruppe von McDonalds so ziemlich auf den Punkt xD

Ahja bei uns kostet der Chickenburger schon 1,39€
also 39% Steigerung^^


----------



## Handrir (22. August 2008)

m@gG0t schrieb:


> Zu meinem erstaunen musste ich am Samstag nach Monatelanger McDonalds Abstinenz feststellen, dass mein geliebter Chickenburger nun 1,30 € kostet. Da fragt mich sich doch sicherlich SAMMA HACKT ES??? Wie ich finde eine bodenlose Frechheit ein Produkt um 30% im Preis anzuziehen… das schafft ja nichtmal die GDL!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Für alle Chickenburgerliebhaber...ich muss zugeben, auch mir war bis vor kurzem die Fast-food-kette names Bruger King in meinem Wortschatz unbekannt. Als mir eine Freundin jedoch sagte, dass es dort chickenburger für 99c gibt, glaubte ich meinen ohren nicht! oO 

Also leute, wenn ihr nen Chickenburger haben wollt, lauft zu Burgerschling (auch wenn der rest...eher suboptimal schmeckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Oh nein sie haben  kenny getötet (22. August 2008)

Des heißt nicht Chickenburger bei BK^^
Sondern ChickenNuggetBurger.
Aber is echt zu empfehlen für den preis.


----------



## Thogorosh (23. August 2008)

joar stimmt allerdings bin ich dermeinung, dass sich die beiden burger nicht wirklich vergleichen lassen...

aber konzept vom mc is schon nice, erst mal alles fürn euro machen und dann die die gut gehtn wie chickenburger und pommes, klammheimlich rausnehmen... aber die ein euro werbung wird weiter gefahren :-)


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (23. August 2008)

also mich stört die preiserhöhung beim mc net im geringsten. denn dort schmeckt es eh net. hatte schon öfter dort burger mit kaum sosse, oder welche die nach 10min fahrt schon kalt waren.
die pommes kann man da grundsätzlich vergessen (scheint in jedem mcdoof so zu sein) und direkt wegwerfen. die schmecken wirklich nach altpapier. 

beim mc können die netmal ne friteuse bedienen.


ich geh für burger immer zum burgerking. die ham erstens deutlich mehr auswahl und auch jeden burger in groß und klein. da gibts wenigstens auch nen bigking xxl.

und die pommes schmecken dort auch.

chickennuggetburger und cheeseburger kosten dort weiterhin 99c. und mc wird die preise sicher wieder senken, wenn bk nicht auch erhöht.


----------



## nalcarya (24. August 2008)

Dagoriod schrieb:


> @ Topic: War heute beim McDo: er kostet nurnoch 1.29€, also nurnoch 29%^^ Jedenfalls in Stuttgart^^


In dem McDoof, wo ich heut nacht war, hat er 1,39€ gekostet. Zusätzlich dazu, dass die Toiletten irgendwie schon abgeschlossen waren -.-


----------



## ManicK (24. August 2008)

Wray schrieb:


> geht mehr wayne????? bitte ne nachricht an mich wenn ja



Schweizer verdienen auch mehr.


----------



## dragon1 (24. August 2008)

vikale schrieb:


> Hi,
> Also bei uns kost der nachwievor
> "n euro"
> 
> austria 4tw


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (24. August 2008)

Sinnlose Postings gibt es ja zu Hauf, aber du hast gerade den Vogel abgeschossen Dragon1.. Glückwunsch.

Bei uns kostet der auch 1.30, wüsste aber nicht warum ich mich aufregen sollte, dass ich bei Mcäs esse, ist so selten wie Weihnachten. Wird meiner Gelbörse also kaum schädigen.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. August 2008)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> also mich stört die preiserhöhung beim mc net im geringsten. denn dort schmeckt es eh net. hatte schon öfter dort burger mit kaum sosse, oder welche die nach 10min fahrt schon kalt waren.
> die pommes kann man da grundsätzlich vergessen (scheint in jedem mcdoof so zu sein) und direkt wegwerfen. die schmecken wirklich nach altpapier.
> 
> beim mc können die netmal ne friteuse bedienen.
> ...


genau BK ftw


----------



## shadow24 (25. August 2008)

BeyondTheSilence schrieb:


> Wayne ...
> 
> der Chickenburger in der Schweiz kostet 6.10 sFr ~= 3.75 €
> 
> Noch Fragen ? Keine ? Gut !


na dann vergleich mal euer Brutto mit unserem Brutto.und dann schau mal auf den Lebenshaltungskostenindex und dann sprechen wir uns wieder...
btt:du vergleichst ja Brötchen mit Pudding...wie kannst du denn eine Gehaltserhöhung mit einer Erhöhung des Lebensmittelpreises vergleichen?.bestimmt bei dir dein Gehalt Angebot und Nachfrage????


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnomthebest (25. August 2008)

...
cola? n euro
hamburger? n euro
deine handynummer? eins dreißig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei mir gibts den immer noch im 1x1 für n euro


----------



## Qonix (25. August 2008)

Mal für alle die hier so fleissig am disskutieren sind wegen Schweiz und Deutschland und den Preiseen. Ihr müsst mal beachten das es in Deutschlang sowohl den McChicken als auch einen Chicken-Burger gibt, den es bei uns in der Schweiz nicht gibt oder mal bei uns nicht. Der McChicken ist auch in Deutschland etwas teure als der Chicken-Burger. Aber ich muss auch sagen das bei euch in Deutschland der McDonald's für uns Schweizer wie ein Schlarafenland ist. Ich war die letzten Tage an der GC und gleich neben meinem Htel war ein McDonald's und ich hab mal echt viel bestellt weil ich den ganzen tag kaum etwas hatte und das ganze hat 12 Euro irgend was gekostet. Für diesen Preis gab es: ein McMenu, ein zusätzliche Cola, 6 Chicken-Nuggets und 1 Chicken Wrap Caesar (oder so). Für 12 Euro bekommt du in der Schweiz gerade mal ein Menu und das wars. Also ich hab mich riesig gefreut und ordentlich zugelangt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (7. Februar 2009)

Wieder 1€ !!


----------



## Lillyan (7. Februar 2009)

Na, dann können wir ja alle den Thread in Frieden ruhen lassen :>


----------

